# Tag-Library



## Björn K (20. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade eine Tag-Library "displaytag.sourceforge.net/11" zu verwendet, allerdings erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
HTTP Status 500 - 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

type Exception report

message 

description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception 

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: The absolute uri: [url]http://displaytag.sf.net[/url] cannot be resolved in either web.xml or the jar files deployed with this application
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.handleJspException(JspServletWrapper.java:512)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:377)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)


root cause 

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: The absolute uri: [url]http://displaytag.sf.net[/url] cannot be resolved in either web.xml or the jar files deployed with this application
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.DefaultErrorHandler.jspError(DefaultErrorHandler.java:50)
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.ErrorDispatcher.dispatch(ErrorDispatcher
```
Woran könnte das liegen? Ich habe eine einfache JSP:


```
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
    pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>

<%@ taglib uri="http://displaytag.sf.net" prefix="display" %>  
  
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Dies ist eine JSP-Seite</title>
</head>
<body>


<form method = "POST" action = "gepostet.jsp">
<input type ="text" name="wert">
<input type ="submit" name="Abschicken" value="Abschicken">
</form>


<display:table name="test">
  <display:column property="id" title="ID" />
  <display:column property="name" />
  <display:column property="email" />
  <display:column property="status" />
  <display:column property="description" title="Comments"/>
</display:table>

<% for(int i = 0 ; i<=10 ; i++) { %>
<%=i %>.) Dies ist ein test 

<% } %>

</body>
</html>
```

Der Deployment-Descriptor sieht so aus:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<web-app id="WebApp_ID" version="2.4" xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee/web-app_2_4.xsd">
	<display-name>
	HelloWorld</display-name>
	<welcome-file-list>
		<welcome-file>index.html</welcome-file>
		<welcome-file>index.htm</welcome-file>
		<welcome-file>index.jsp</welcome-file>
		<welcome-file>default.html</welcome-file>
		<welcome-file>default.htm</welcome-file>
		<welcome-file>default.jsp</welcome-file>
	</welcome-file-list>

</web-app>
```


----------



## SlaterB (20. Okt 2006)

die zugehörige Library ist nicht eingebunden?
ich weiß nicht so genau wie das alles funktionert,
vielleicht helfen dir aber du entsprechenden Links bei google,

suche z.B. nach
taglib uri="http "JasperException: The absolute"


----------



## puddah (24. Okt 2006)

Hast du mal nachgeguckt ob die angegebene URL auch die  ist, die die lib identifiziert, bzw. hast du die entsprechende lib in deinem WEB-INF lib Verzeichnis eingebunden?


----------

